# DTS codec for MX Player v1.7



## indianajonesilm

Which one of these FFmpeg DTS codecs do I use for MX Player v1.7 on my Galaxy Nexus?

mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-neon.zip (md5: e5bf7c05c680006d81fbccefb79fc713)
-> https://anonfiles.co....fbccefb79fc713
mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-tegra2.zip (md5: c64f7dc461d3f4c2bbda08c726f478c9)
-> https://anonfiles.co....da08c726f478c9
mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-v6_vfp.zip (md5: 553367b419e6c855b6eb32f7abd35ec1)
-> https://anonfiles.co....eb32f7abd35ec1
mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-v6.zip (md5: 342a2a8bda3f9a8ebd5b62e95a8593a2)
-> https://anonfiles.co....5b62e95a8593a2
mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-v5te.zip (md5: 6ea66726b362a73e9b962be7a05af3a6)
-> https://anonfiles.co....962be7a05af3a6

I need one of them to play my MKV movies with DTS sound, I'm just not sure which one is the right one for the Galaxy Nexus. Thanks.

original thread here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1831111


----------



## aggiechase37

Forget MX player and get Dice Player


----------



## Snow02

indianajonesilm said:


> Which one of these FFmpeg DTS codecs do I use for MX Player v1.7 on my Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-neon.zip (md5: e5bf7c05c680006d81fbccefb79fc713)
> -> https://anonfiles.co....fbccefb79fc713
> mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-tegra2.zip (md5: c64f7dc461d3f4c2bbda08c726f478c9)
> -> https://anonfiles.co....da08c726f478c9
> mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-v6_vfp.zip (md5: 553367b419e6c855b6eb32f7abd35ec1)
> -> https://anonfiles.co....eb32f7abd35ec1
> mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-v6.zip (md5: 342a2a8bda3f9a8ebd5b62e95a8593a2)
> -> https://anonfiles.co....5b62e95a8593a2
> mxplayer-v1-7-ffmpeg-2012-09-16-v5te.zip (md5: 6ea66726b362a73e9b962be7a05af3a6)
> -> https://anonfiles.co....962be7a05af3a6
> 
> I need one of them to play my MKV movies with DTS sound, I'm just not sure which one is the right one for the Galaxy Nexus. Thanks.
> 
> original thread here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1831111


The first one, neon.


----------



## Doubleyoupee

Snow02 said:


> The first one, neon.


I'm sorry, but what do I do with the files?


----------



## Executor

Extract the files from the zip and copy them to your Gnex's internal storage. Then, in MX Player, Go to Settings -> Decoder, scroll all the way to the bottom, and tap Custom codec. Then, select the folder containing the codec files you copied over and tap OK. MX Player will then close, and after you restart it you should be in business.


----------



## mjb32803

aggiechase37 said:


> Forget MX player and get Dice Player


 useless comment as Dice Player does not natively support DTS either.
All andoid players pretty much removed DTS playback.
The only alternative is to load FFmpeg at tell your player to use an external codec.


----------



## mjb32803

Has anyone managed to get DTS audio to work on a Tegra 2 based device running MX Player 1.7.6 or greater under JellyBean?
I tried loading a version of FFmpeg, but I think it is too old (Sept 2012) to work with the latest MX player?


----------



## yarly

mjb32803 said:


> Has anyone managed to get DTS audio to work on a Tegra 2 based device running MX Player 1.7.6 or greater under JellyBean?
> I tried loading a version of FFmpeg, but I think it is too old (Sept 2012) to work with the latest MX player?


Wouldn't it make more sense to ask in a device forum where the device has a tegra CPU?


----------



## [email protected]

I have a Lenevo A1, it root. Would any of the above links codec work for my tablet? If not, Can someone help me build one. All I know is the processor is a Cortex-A8. I haven't gotten a clue about how to build my own codec. So which of these chip architecture is it: neon, tegra2, v6_vfp, v6, v5te, x86, mips. If somebody can compile the dts codec for their A1. I appreciated a copy. Or point me in the right direction for help. TIV


----------

